# My $300+ MAC haul



## retrofox (Dec 22, 2008)

Yay it's my first post! Anyways, Merry Christmas to myself! The new Chill colletion came out and I had to get to my Mac store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's what I bought....









Won my Playboy Glitter Cream in Playmate Pink on eBay for under $50!





CCB in Hush and Blush in Trace Gold





E/S in Charcoal Brown, Wintersky, and Apres-ski





Fluidline in Brassy, Lashes in 1 (which the MA used on me for a look), Studio Fix Fluid in NW25, and Paint Pot in Painterly (my second one)





Lipglass in Icescape, Lip Pencil in Cranberry, Penultimate Eye Liner in Rapidblack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and Lipglass in Frozen Dream





Reflects Glitter in Reflects Transparent Teal and Reflects Antique Gold





And some new piggies!! Pigments in Pink Opal, Pink Bronze, Rose, Golden Lemon, and Vanilla

yay! Thanks for looking! I'll be posting traincase pics soon!


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 22, 2008)

awesome haul!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loving the playboy glitter creme. enjoy


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 22, 2008)

merry christmas to you!!  enjoy your goodies!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Fabulous Haul!!!


----------



## makeba (Dec 22, 2008)

Whoa you did it big time! Its all so lovely!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 22, 2008)

amazing haul!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## gitts (Dec 22, 2008)

Wicked Haul, I love everyone of those pigments.  I think I will get them all on my next haul.


----------



## dorkynerd (Dec 23, 2008)

LUCKY DUCK! I am loving that Playboy powder!!! 

And I have never used any of the Pigments but wow! I want to now! GORGOUS!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 23, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 23, 2008)

WOW you got some really nice stuff someone's gonna have a very Merry X-mas lol


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Dec 23, 2008)

you will LOVE pink bronze. it is my FAVORITE pigment by far! its so unique but goes with so much!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 23, 2008)

woohoo!  Yummy haul!  Enjoy it


----------



## amyzon (Dec 23, 2008)

WOW!  Um... where do you live again?  Just askin...


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice haul!  Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## ladyv (Dec 23, 2008)

You inspire me to go make-up shopping! Great haul...i'm lemming your pigments!


----------



## n_c (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 23, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy your goodies!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 23, 2008)

WOW! Enjoy!!


----------



## Debbie_57 (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome haul!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 23, 2008)

How fun!!

Enjoy all the glitter and pigments. I would be swimming in those. lol

The reflects antique gold looks oh so pretty!


----------



## orkira (Dec 24, 2008)

Love the Chill collection.  Enjoy your haul.


----------



## ms_angry_nipple (Dec 24, 2008)

Lovely haul! 
Wow...i really wanna try the penultimate liner!  I must check out the chill collection. 
Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## FL0WER P0WER (Dec 26, 2008)

lots of new things to play with, have fun!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 26, 2008)

Your haul is amazing!!!!!!!!!! I want your pigments!!!!!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Dec 29, 2008)

awesome Haulage! Enjoy your new goodies =)


----------



## shelavou (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## Xenofobi (Dec 30, 2008)

wow, that was some haul. enjoy.


----------



## unkn0wn (Dec 31, 2008)

:} enjooooy.


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Dec 31, 2008)

i love painterly paint pot!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 1, 2009)

tasty


----------



## seabird (Jan 1, 2009)

enjoy! oh i want me a playboy glitter cream


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 1, 2009)

awesome haul !
love the playboy glitter cream


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 1, 2009)

Great taste in piggies! I have all of them except Rose!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 1, 2009)

Deadly haul


----------



## kiiwi (Jan 12, 2009)

Great haul!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 12, 2009)

Wonderful haul, enjoy.


----------



## chocedition (Jan 12, 2009)

wow! now that's a haul. Enjoy all the stuff. Don't forget to do a fotd for us using all your goodies.lol..


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

Ooo Im


----------



## melliquor (Jan 21, 2009)

I have been wanting that Playboy GC for ages... luck you... love your haulage.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 22, 2009)

um, wow....

i actually think this site is making my out of control spending um, worse. looking at all these hauls makes me want to overdraw my bank account...........................................  ....again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DONT JUDGE ME!!!


----------



## eclectic.satire (Jan 25, 2009)

I feel you, ~MARIETTE~. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AWESOME haul!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 9, 2009)

i want those piggies!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 14, 2009)

that playboy glitter cream is gorgeous. great haul


----------

